

Tips and links could help you as a developer - hieuuk
http://www.hieu.co.uk/blog/index.php/2009/04/28/8-tips-and-links-could-help-you-as-a-developer/

======
snorkel
Why are people still recommending SVN? Do some people enjoy merge conflicts?

~~~
AndrewDucker
What's a better open source version control system that integrates into Visual
Studio?

~~~
eru
As far as I know there are SVN-compatibility layers for a lot of version
control systems to leverage existing SVN-integration.

